# General Business Category > Accounting Forum > [Question] Inventory journal entry on Pastel

## Jackievdw

Good morning
Please can someone advise me why after I captured an inventory journal, the amount reflected on the trial balance differs from the actual amount I processed.
Thank you

----------


## Elijah

Hi Jackie

Are you using the Inventory journal for corrections or to capture your inventory purchases?

----------


## Jackievdw

> Hi Jackie
> 
> Are you using the Inventory journal for corrections or to capture your inventory purchases?


Hi.
I used it for corrections

----------


## Elijah

Hi Jackie

Those not well acquainted with Pastel usually dont know that this is only for Adjusting inventory prices and quantities. If your answered had being different, then I would have said this is most likely the root of your problem. Maybe a bit more back-ground into how your stock is managed would allow me to consider other options. For instance are you using perpertual or periodic inventory, and the reason why you using either option.

----------


## Elijah

Is your business Stock intensive?
Are you using a POS?
When did the problem start, which Vat Period?

----------


## Jackievdw

Good morning
Thank you for your help so far.
We buy and sell motor vehicle parts and have only just started using pos in April. This problem occurred when we did stock take at year end in Feb and we realised that we had to adjust certain stock items due to either stock missing or too much stock. I printed the inventory journal entries before updating, so we know exactly what amount we put through, yet this differs on the trial balance. Someone mentioned something about cumulative totals and not sure what they mean

----------

